# Is a 7-month old puppy too old?



## john4sm

Hi, I'd like to get a Maltese puppy and I was kinda expecting a newborn. However, the breeder I've spoken to told me that they currently have a boy Maltese that was born in March this year. I was wondering if a 7-month old is too old in terms of the emotional bond he's already developed with his current home.

I'd like to get some advice from you guys in terms of what I should expect from a newborn vs. someone that's already several months old, and if one is more desirable than the other?

Appreciate your advice in advance.

Thanks,
John


----------



## StevieB

My guy was about 10 months old when I got him (from a rescue) and if he was any more bonded to me he'd be a tumor!!! You won't have a problem with bonding. Trust me.


----------



## LJSquishy

A 7-month old will still be very much a puppy! Many folks here on SM actually prefer the "older" puppies because you kind of already know their personality and get an idea of what they will look like/weigh once fully grown.

By that age, they are already past the really needy stage where they have to go out potty every 30 minutes, etc. A good show breeder will have them pretty well potty trained by that point (usually indoor pad trained) so even though you will have to be diligent in continuing their training in their new home, they will have the basic idea down. You won't have to wake up in the middle of the night to take them potty (yay!). They won't be nipping at your heels, either!

While I really love the young puppy stage (from 3-5 months), my next Maltese will probably be an older puppy (from 6-9 months). It is reeeeeeally time consuming to care for a 3 month old Maltese. Potty breaks every 30 minutes when active, feeding 3 times per day, restricting water intake right before bedtime (usually), scheduling puppy shots, spay/neuter, starting basic obedience training, taking puppy out in middle of night sometimes, etc. The list goes on and on. Yes, I love it, but I also LOVE it when they are past that needy stage!...And, I'm a housewife with no kids...so I have the time...but if I were working...no way would I get a young puppy!

You will find it just as easy to bond with your older puppy as you would with a 3 month old puppy. Just ask anyone on here who got their Maltese after 6 months of age.


----------



## The A Team

Ava was 6 months old when I got her. The breeder was holding her for show and she wasn't growing.....so....I got her. She's absolutely precious!


Is this a show breeder your talking with? Did they give you a reason they still have the pup at 7 months old? 

It is definitely not too old, actually it could be great...if he's potty trained, doesn't mark....etc....I'd ask these questions.


----------



## wkomorow

A puppy would not leave for its forever home until he was 3-4 months anyway. At 7 months they are still very much a puppy, though they will have a bit more training under their belts. Yes, he will bond with you and most likely be more inclined to sleep through the night in his new home. It will take some time for him to get to know you. I would strongly recommend taking some time from work and spend it with him when he first comes home. He will make a wonderful companion. I say he as a generic - male or female it is hard to find a more loving dog than a maltese.


----------



## luvsmalts

I think it can be a good experience if the breeder has done her job. By this I mean to socialize the puppy while he was young. It's much easier to socialize a younger puppy than an older one. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## zooeysmom

They are more of a clean slate training wise when you get them at 12 weeks, but I adopted my girl when she was 3 years old and I've never been more bonded to an animal in my life. Age does NOT affect bond at all!


----------



## ladodd

I think 7 mo is a great age. Agree that alot of the aggravating parts are over with. Also, if the breeder has several dogs, even adults, she may not have the time to give the 7 mo old much one on one time, which you will. He will think he's hit the jackpot. BTW, I always had females, but recently got my first male, I'm hooked. Little boys are sweethearts. Go for it! Keep us posted, we'd love to see pictures.


----------



## john4sm

Thanks StevieB for sharing your experience. Bonding aside, any other things that should be taken into consideration in deciding whether to go with a newborn or an older one? Or it shouldn't be a factor at all?


----------



## elly

Both of my girls were 5 months when I got them. Still very much puppy.


----------



## john4sm

Thank you guys so much for sharing all your great experience/insight. I wanted to ask the breeder why he still has the puppy after this many months but didn't because I wasn't sure whether he would be offended or not.

From what I heard from you guys, it seems that bonding won't be an issue. Bonding aside, considering the fact that the puppy is now almost 7-months old now, what are some important questions do you guys think I should ask the breeder about? e.g. why he has kept the puppy for this long? what training has been done to the puppy?, ... etc.

Thanks much again,
John


----------



## MoonDog

My puppy will be 7 months old this Saturday. He too was born in March. We got him at 14 weeks and he's still very much a puppy. I'm not sure a Maltese ever stops being a puppy! My first Maltese, who is now 3, was almost 2 when she came to us. She bonded VERY quickly and never seemed to miss her first home. When her previous owner came for a visit a couple of month later, Phoebe went crazy and was so happy to see her, I thought she'd not want us anymore. Yet, when the first owner left, Phoebe settled back down happily with us and couldn't love us more. Well, maybe if we gave her more treats and bathed her less...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody

I got Tyler when he was 8 months old. He was being held by the breeder. I was just remarking today that Tyler really never gave us any behavioral issues -- like chewing shoes, wires, etc. I credit that to his breeders. They obviously trained him very well and he's well socialized and travels so well because they must have taken him everywhere with them. And Tyler could not possibly loe me any more. I had a skin baby and had enough sleep deprivation to last me a lifetime. I don't miss young training puppydom at all. Just make sure the breeder you're considering really is an active show breeder - he/she should have Champions who would be sire and/or dam and not a Backyard breeder selling pups for profit. 
I think you came up with the right questions in your post above, but also ask about the pup's personality to make sure he's what you're looking for in temperament. Outgoing/quiet, self confident/shy, active/mellow... Has he been neutered yet?


----------



## john4sm

I cannot thank you guys enough for all your quick responses. As a "would-be-first-timer-owner", I have another stupid question. In the spirit of "no question is stupid", I'll ask it anyway. The breeder's price range for a male Maltese starts at $1500 and the one he currently has is priced at $2500. I asked the breeder how he arrives at different price figures for different puppies. He says this one is perfect. What I want to know is what a buyer should generally expect to get from a reputable breeder for a $2500 puppy vs. a $1500 puppy.

Thanks very much again,
Jiang


----------



## luvsmalts

When I was looking for a male I talked to many reputable breeders and I was quoted prices from $1200 to $1800. Now these were all pet quality I never inquired about a show quality dog. A show quality dog would be as close to perfect as possible. Pet quality dogs are still beautiful and my little guy is perfect to me.


----------



## john4sm

luvsmalts said:


> When I was looking for a male I talked to many reputable breeders and I was quoted prices from $1200 to $1800. Now these were all pet quality I never inquired about a show quality dog. A show quality dog would be as close to perfect as possible. Pet quality dogs are still beautiful and my little guy is perfect to me.


What do "show quality" and "pet quality" mean respectively? Do they primarily refer to look, or more than just look, e.g. intelligence, temperament, ... etc?


----------



## hoaloha

Obi came to us at 9 months old. He was very well socialized and taken care of because of his breeder. Getting a teenage puppy is certainly not for everyone. You have to be very certain that the puppy has developed good habits and has been socialized very well because it is much harder to break behaviors the older the pup is. I don't know which breeder you are going through and everyone is entitled to pay whatever they want, but $2500 for a pet 7 month Maltese Male seems on the high side. In my search, the young females at 12 weeks were around that price (and maybe a little more depending on the breeder) with the 12 week old males being less. The older the pup, usually the less expensive. Does that include the neuter and vaccines etc? Has the puppy had his Bile acid tests done? These are questions i would ask. 

I would make sure to meet the breeder and puppy in person if you really want to make sure the teenage puppy will be a good match for you. Your idea of a certain personality or temperament may be different than what the breeder may think so I highly encourage real life interaction. Ie. your idea of shy or outgoing may be very different than what the breeder thinks of those exact words.

Good luck! Glad you found us here at SM 

Btw, show vs pet quality is really not of big importance to a pet owner. Show quality pets are usually sold to people who are showing their dogs in competition and with a show contract. Pet quality can mean a great puppy with maybe something off in size, bite, or maybe the personality isn't right to be a show dog. You can also find many breeders selling perfect pups that could be show quality as pets if they have already have enough show dogs. As a pet owner, I'd ask the breeder why the dog is being sold as a pet.

Hope that helps!

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## luvsmalts

This may explain it better.

Maltese Show Dog Versus Maltese Pet.....What is the difference?


----------



## john4sm

hoaloha said:


> Obi came to us at 9 months old. He was very well socialized and taken care of because of his breeder. Getting a teenage puppy is certainly not for everyone. You have to be very certain that the puppy has developed good habits and has been socialized very well because it is much harder to break behaviors the older the pup is. I don't know which breeder you are going through and everyone is entitled to pay whatever they want, but $2500 for a pet 7 month Maltese Male seems on the high side. In my search, the young females at 12 weeks were around that price (and maybe a little more depending on the breeder) with the 12 week old males being less. The older the pup, usually the less expensive. Does that include the neuter and vaccines etc? Has the puppy had his Bile acid tests done? These are questions i would ask.
> 
> I would make sure to meet the breeder and puppy in person if you really want to make sure the teenage puppy will be a good match for you. Your idea of a certain personality or temperament may be different than what the breeder may think so I highly encourage real life interaction. Ie. your idea of shy or outgoing may be very different than what the breeder thinks of those exact words.
> 
> Good luck! Glad you found us here at SM
> 
> Btw, show vs pet quality is really not of big importance to a pet owner. Show quality pets are usually sold to people who are showing their dogs in competition and with a show contract. Pet quality can mean a great puppy with maybe something off in size, bite, or maybe the personality isn't right to be a show dog. You can also find many breeders selling perfect pups that could be show quality as pets if they have already have enough show dogs. As a pet owner, I'd ask the breeder why the dog is being sold as a pet.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


As I recall, the breeder told me that the puppy had been neutered. But I'll double check and also ask about vaccines and Bile acid tests. If I decide to go forward, I'll definitely meet the breeder/puppy in person. As far as the price tag of $2500 for a 7-month male puppy, I thought it was a bit too high but didn't bring it up in my original post as I thought different people may feel differently. However, I do wonder if this price of $2500 is indeed a bit too high. I live in PA (not sure if that matters in terms of the market price). I'm not sure what I should expect differently from a $1500 puppy vs. a $2500 one. In fact, I'm not even sure what "perfect" really means when the breeder told me this one is perfect.


----------



## .13124

I don't really know much about pricing, but in my personal opinion I think that's a little high for a 7 month old Maltese. I actually want to get a second Maltese around that age (exactly for the reasons everyone has already stated, it's a lot of hard work caring for a puppy, I will probably get another 12week puppy later on in life though), and I have been sending emails to different reputable breeders in my area (I will have to find the website link where I got the list and post it, I found it on this forum in a thread about reputable breeders) anyways, I found one 7 month old male for $750, and a 5 month old one for I think it was $1,000 or $1,200. I still need to ask more questions about them, but so far they seem great (they're not neutered yet though), they are both retires so I'm not sure the reason they were retired yet, but it's always a good thing to ask. Another reputable breeder from here had emailed me a while back saying they had just sold a retired Maltese for under $1,000 (can't remember exactly) and was around that 7 month age or 1 yr (I have such bad memory!). So I think prices really vary, and maybe that puppy your looking at has a justified price, you just need to ask questions to make sure it is justified . 
What I've seen some people do in this forum is post a link to the breeder's website, and there's so many wonderful experienced members here that will be able to give you they're opinion about the breeder, but you don't have to, it's just a thought. 
I hope you find your perfect Maltese 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Poppy's mommy

To me 2500 is sort of high for a 7month old male but that is me. Now to answer your question from reading about so many different breeds I think when they are older it is so much better,especially if you are a working person or in college.


----------



## StevieB

john4sm said:


> Thanks StevieB for sharing your experience. Bonding aside, any other things that should be taken into consideration in deciding whether to go with a newborn or an older one? Or it shouldn't be a factor at all?


Of course it's a factor. Really, it comes down to, do you have the time and energy to devote to a puppy? If no, then get the older, if yes, then ask - are you willing to pay a premium for a 12 week old puppy or do you want to pay less for a "teenager"? If "no" to paying more, do older, if "yes", then ask, are you on board with dealing with months of house training, frequent potty breaks, waking up in the night, and teething? If no, then get the older, if yes, then ask, is the deal breaker that you want a teeny tiny a-freakin-dorable, clean slate, melts in your hand but not in your mouth fluffy white puppy? If "yes" then there's your answer!!! Me? I'd go for the older pup... But that's me. You're going to fall madly in love with whatever dog you get I can assure you. My guy is a hot mess and I couldn't love him anymore if I tried! 

And you can definitely get an amazing male older pup for less than $2500. I wouldn't say that breeder is asking too much as it's what they value their dogs at, which is fine. But you don't HAVE to pay that much. Just look around. As for the difference? I can't say. Maybe it's the difference between a flawless diamond and a diamond with small inclusions. Not visible to the naked eye unless you're inspecting really close? Really, at the end of the day, you want healthy, good tempered. Add gorgeous if you're paying $2500.:w00t:


----------



## Lovkins mama

StevieB said:


> My guy was about 10 months old when I got him (from a rescue) and if he was any more bonded to me he'd be a tumor!!! You won't have a problem with bonding. Trust me.


 lol


----------



## hoaloha

john4sm said:


> As I recall, the breeder told me that the puppy had been neutered. But I'll double check and also ask about vaccines and Bile acid tests. If I decide to go forward, I'll definitely meet the breeder/puppy in person. As far as the price tag of $2500 for a 7-month male puppy, I thought it was a bit too high but didn't bring it up in my original post as I thought different people may feel differently. However, I do wonder if this price of $2500 is indeed a bit too high. I live in PA (not sure if that matters in terms of the market price). I'm not sure what I should expect differently from a $1500 puppy vs. a $2500 one. In fact, I'm not even sure what "perfect" really means when the breeder told me this one is perfect.


This is just my personal opinion- but I get really skeptical when any breeder says that a puppy is "perfect." Why? 1. There is no such thing as a perfect dog (even show quality). 2. If that pup was so perfect, then why is it being sold as a neutered pet and not being shown/bred to help create more "perfect" maltese? 

I honestly think you can find a well-bred 7 month old for even up to $1000 less than that puppy. But, as the others have mentioned, the breeder can charge however much they want- no one is forcing anyone to buy that puppy from them. I believe that anyone is entitled to pay whatever they want without judgment (as long as it's an ethical show breeder or rescue), but I don't want you to think that particular price is the average/norm. 

I don't know what would qualify or differentiate this $2500 pet male teenager puppy from a $1500 one of the same age- that would only be answered by the breeder. I'd be wary if they are charging that much more for size, "teacup," etc...


----------



## john4sm

I absolutely believe that breeders have every right to sell their puppies at the prices that they see fit. However, as a buyer, especially as a first-time buyer, I do want to get my puppy that I love at a price that is within the range that's generally considered reasonable without overpaying simply because of the lack of knowledge on my end.

When I was told this 7-month male Maltese is $2500 because he is perfect, the price felt a bit too high and the word "perfect" felt a bit too abstract for me. If he's been neutered, how much should it be factored into the price tag?

The pictures of the puppy I've got from the breeder are shown here. Maybe it's not reasonable to expect to tell a lot only looking at a couple of pictures. But I post them here anyway for you guys to comment on.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Can you give the name of the breeder? Some here might have gotten their dogs from there and can give their personal experience?? He is beautiful!!!


----------



## StevieB

He's definitely gorgeous, but if he is "perfect" then I don't understand why he's not in the show ring? $2500 is a lot of money. I don't know what that's getting you in this case vs a $1000 neutered 7 month old from a different breeder. Maybe an amazing pedigree? Physically, who knows. Any show breeder pup should be within the maltese standard. Have you spoken to other breeders or is this the only one?


----------



## Orla

I know which breeder that puppy is from and I can honestly say I have never heard anything but great experiences from people who have gotten dogs from them.


----------



## LoveLucy

StevieB said:


> My guy is a hot mess and I couldn't love him anymore if I tried!
> 
> .:w00t:


I just loved that line! Lucy is a bit of a "hot mess" as well, and NO WAY could I love her more than I do. :chili::chili:


----------



## elly

Orla said:


> I know which breeder that puppy is from and I can honestly say I have never heard anything but great experiences from people who have gotten dogs from them.


I think I know who the the breeder is:thumbsup:he has great dogs:wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy

He is adorable!!!


----------



## revakb2

I also think I recognize the breeder of this pup. If it is who I think it is, yes his prices are on the high side, but he is considered one the top Maltese breeders and his prices reflect that. If the pup has already been neutered and has all of his shots, the breeder may be factoring that into the price. As far as an older pup, I wouldn't hesitate. I never want to go through the young puppy stage again. Babies take lots of time, patience and work. Good luck in your pursuit of that special friend.


----------



## john4sm

The only reason I haven't disclosed the breeder's name is that I don't want to potentially offend them by throwing their name around (sorta like doing background check without them knowing...). That's why I have tried to focus my questions not on the breeder themselves, but rather on the puppy, the knowledge about the puppies, the prices, ... etc.

Some of you have raised such questions as if this puppy is perfect, why he's not in the show ring, why he's neutered and being sold as a pet...Do you guys think these are fair questions to ask without getting the breeder offended?

Thanks,
John


----------



## hoaloha

John/Jiang,

I think the puppy is adorable . He actually reminds me a bit of my dog! I have a big hunch on who the breeder is based on the haircut and Pic and your location. As the others mentioned, that breeder is on the farthest end of the price spectrum but produces great looking dogs. do I think the price is more than average- of course. Do I think you can find an equally good dog from a different and equally good breeder- most likely . It just depends on how much you want to spend.

I don't think it's bad to ask about why the dog is being sold. maybe the breeder just has too many show dogs. In my dog's case, he was being shown but had a wandering testicle and ended up needing to be neutered. Just be very careful with your wording when you ask, which I think you will be. My breeder honestly disclosed all my puppy's info without my even asking. Glad we can help!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Furbabies mom

I too think that I recognize the breeder!( I've been looking at too many breeder 's website) LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese

john4sm said:


> The only reason I haven't disclosed the breeder's name is that I don't want to potentially offend them by throwing their name around (sorta like doing background check without them knowing...). That's why I have tried to focus my questions not on the breeder themselves, but rather on the puppy, the knowledge about the puppies, the prices, ... etc.
> 
> Some of you have raised such questions as if this puppy is perfect, why he's not in the show ring, why he's neutered and being sold as a pet...Do you guys think these are fair questions to ask without getting the breeder offended?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


I don't think any breeder should be offended by the question 'what made you decide to keep him from the show ring and place him as a pet?' It's not an insulting question, IMO. 

Sometimes, breeders just don't need another male so even though the dog is a spectacular example of the breed, it's not something they need to keep (and selling for show to others comes with its own aggravation). Sometimes it is a testicle that didn't come down or wanders. Sometimes it is a less than perfect bite or missing teeth. Sometimes temperament is more suited for a couch potato than a show dog. It sure doesn't mean anything is 'wrong' with the dog. 

He looks like a cutie!


----------



## john4sm

Honestly, the price that I had in mind that I could afford was more close to $1500 than $2500. Someone has asked if I had checked with other breeders, no, I have not. But I certainly intend to do so. I live in Philadelphia area. Can any of you guys kindly point me to some reputable breeders whose prices are "not" on the farthest end of the spectrum?


----------



## Ladysmom

john4sm said:


> Honestly, the price that I had in mind that I could afford was more close to $1500 than $2500. Someone has asked if I had checked with other breeders, no, I have not. But I certainly intend to do so. I live in Philadelphia area. Can any of you guys kindly point me to some reputable breeders whose prices are "not" on the farthest end of the spectrum?


I highly recommend Bailey's breeder, Josymir Maltese in Pennsylvania. Quite a few of us here on SM have Maltese from Josy. Her prices for 12 week old males are definitely in your price range. Josy breeds gorgeous, healthy and well socialized Maltese. Bailey came to me at 12 weeks and was already paper trained and slept through the night his second night home.

Maltese Breeder PA | Maltese Puppies for Sale | Maltese Show Breeder

Josymir Maltese | Facebook


----------



## zooeysmom

He's so cute! I can guess where he's from based on his look and location  If you meet the puppy and fall in love, and you can afford him, why not? The breeder has an outstanding reputation and can therefore price his dogs on the higher end of the scale. However, Josymir is a great recommendation if you want to spend more the "average" amount and still have a pup from a highly-recommended breeder.


----------



## .13124

USA MALTESE BREEDER'S

that's the website I found from an old thread in this forum, and I found it helpful it's what I'm using right now to contact breeders in my area to ask questions and hopefully get one for next year .

There's a couple of breeders from PA on that list. I heard they're not all guaranteed so you need to ask a lot of questions


----------



## sassy's mommy

As others have said, 7 months is still a puppy. I would not hesitate to get a pup of that age.


----------

